# Slovak: pound cake



## tualdo

Hi,
How could I translate Pound-cake into Slovak?
thx


----------



## Jana337

I am afraid you will have to explain it. I don't think there's a good equivalent.

Jana


----------



## tualdo

We call it quatre-quart in France. It means cake from quarter of kilo of each ingredients(flavour, butter, sugar,..)


----------



## Jana337

tualdo said:


> We call it quatre-quart in France. It means cake from quarter of kilo of each ingredients(flavour, butter, sugar,..)


I know. I did some research a few weeks ago. It seems that French is one of the few languages that have a name for the dessert.

Jana


----------



## tualdo

We translated as " štvrťkilové koláče" to specify we write with maslo.
what do you think?


----------



## Jana337

I wouldn't understand that. I would think they are huge cakes that weigh 500 g.

Do you want someone to understand the concept, or do you necessarily need a translation? If the latter is the case, I am afraid you'll have to coin something. 

Jana


----------



## tualdo

around myself I have translators but as you, they don t know how to translate.But we are still thinking. 
Diki.


----------



## Jana337

Čtvrtkový koláč 

Čtvrtka - one quarter. It is a new coinage but I think it could work. At least in Czech. I am afraid it could sound like Thursday cake in Slovak (štvrtkový koláč). Ask your Slovak friends. 

Jana


----------



## Janka

I'm not sure if I understand it correctly. Is a pound cake something you make using this measure? If yes, then there is an equivalent to this in Slovak. We call it *hrncekovy kolac*. We use a mug=hrncek to measure the ingredients.
I hope it helps.


----------



## Jana337

I looked up a few recepis and I don't think they are generally the same. For pound cake, you need equal shares of flour, sugar, butter and eggs (typically one pound each). Hrnčekový koláč needn't have equal proportions of ingredients. You simply use a mug to determine the quantities.

Jana


----------



## Maroseika

Jana337 said:


> Hrnček


Same source as of the russian гарнец, isn't it?


----------



## Jana337

Maroseika said:


> Same source as Russian гарнец, isn't it?


Definitely.


----------

